# 2014 Chevy Cruze to Get Impala Design Cues



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I like the chrome around the fog lamp covers.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

IMO, that front end looks hideous. 

The picture above is also of a hatch. Are they implying the Cruze will get a new front end and a hatch?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> IMO, that front end looks hideous.
> 
> The picture above is also of a hatch. Are they implying the Cruze will get a new front end and a hatch?


I'm guessing a no on the hatch for NA which wouldn't faze me because I'm a sedan man, 100%! But I know a lot of american's like a hatch.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the real "question" is: _"...rendering..." _done by *whom*? By someone at GM, or by somebody simply '*guessing*' what the changes may/maynot be?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> I'm guessing a no on the hatch for NA which wouldn't faze me because I'm a sedan man, 100%! But I know a lot of american's like a hatch.


I guess you could call that a hatch back, for me a real hatch back only has two doors. With 4 doors its no different than my grandmas station wagon.


----------



## BerettaZ (Jul 1, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the real "question" is: _"...rendering..." _done by *whom*? By someone at GM or somebody simply 'guessing' what the changes may/maynot be?


Reported by GMInsidenews.com. It is their rendering, which is said to be "close" per GM design sources.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wish Chevy would figure out what Ford and most other car makers have figured out. Find a grill design and stick with it across all models, but don't touch your "classic" cars. If you see a Ford Mustang - you know it's a Mustang. If you see any other Ford produced in the last five years, you know it's a Ford just from the grill design. It doesn't matter if it's a truck, sedan, wagon, etc., they all have the same basic grill design.

On the flip side at least it's not hideous like the Mazda idiot grin.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

obermd said:


> I wish Chevy would figure out what Ford and most other car makers have figured out. Find a grill design and stick with it across all models, but don't touch your "classic" cars. If you see a Ford Mustang - you know it's a Mustang. If you see any other Ford produced in the last five years, you know it's a Ford just from the grill design. It doesn't matter if it's a truck, sedan, wagon, etc., they all have the same basic grill design.
> 
> On the flip side at least it's not hideous like the Mazda idiot grin.


Guessing you haven't seen the concept design of the 2015 Mustangs... 2015 Ford Mustang Rendered into Reality | AutoGuide.com News


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Undecided on that look, but I know I like mine a lot more.


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

I actually like the front grill and design.. Sort of similar to the 8th gen civic ?.. Plus the fog lights and LED front.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Drewsiph87 said:


> Guessing you haven't seen the concept design of the 2015 Mustangs... 2015 Ford Mustang Rendered into Reality | AutoGuide.com News


So Ford's going to try to make an American muscle car and modify it's design for Europe. It won't sell in the US once they do that. Just goes to show that design stupidity isn't limited to a single company. :banghead:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dafuq is that crap?!? It doesn't go with the rest of the car at all!


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

yuck


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

SS, perhaps?? Hmm


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

obermd said:


> So Ford's going to try to make an American muscle car and modify it's design for Europe. It won't sell in the US once they do that. Just goes to show that design stupidity isn't limited to a single company. :banghead:


Yeah I think it is quite stupid looking.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Ugh. That is not a pretty looking front end. To be optimistic, the LEDs are cool.. but that front end just.. yuck.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

That Malibu eco looks a lot better than this...


----------



## ECO Driver (Jun 17, 2012)

They say styling cues from the 2014 Impala! How about more like the Volt in similar looks. I think I like the way mine looks overall.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I actually like it better than the current one. I'd like more if it were attached to a five door hatchback.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At least this article took the recall off the CruzeTalk front page.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, I heard the Cruze was nearing a 'refresh', and I was concerned that I would like it better than mine. After seeing this, I have nothing to worry about. I don't like it even a little bit. Hope this design isn't accurate.


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

Delicious! love the halo lights down low.


----------



## gritz1483 (Apr 17, 2012)

wow that is really ugly so glad i already got one


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like a VW to me.


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

The redesign looks horrible. Hate the Impala/Volt offspring. How about coming up with original design for the running/fog lamps instead of taking Mercedes design. AND MUST WE KEEP THE REDICULOUDS ALFALFA ANTENNA MAST!!!! Let's put a shark fin or low profile antenna like Cameros or most other car brands.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Headlights need to be larger/taller in the front - they just look squinty. Otherise okay looking.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Definitely not as appealing as current!
Agree with the squinting lights.


----------



## vPho3niXv (Jun 15, 2012)

I would like a better look at it before I make my official decision. My first impression was it looks like the Chrysler 200 front end, a Cruze cabin, and a Chevy Sonic rear end.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hate the front end... I like the lines on our.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like a Focus with Chevy logo. I would prefer a more aggressive look and a ss model. Bt that's just me.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

not crazy about it starting to form into a civic. fog lights look good. 

like the current model cause it looks different and looks mad coming down the road lol. 

I like the headlights of ours but the lower grill and fog light fillers could have something done with them. but still think the current looks better than this. 

I do like the new impalas though.


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

Meh.. I like my car because it looks dramatically different from anything else. It was the same back when the first grand-dams came out. They always change it up. Now I'm not sure what I want to buy when my lease is up. I really don't want a cheap Impala. And I hate Impalas.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AaronR1074 said:


> Meh.. I like my car because it looks dramatically different from anything else. It was the same back when the first grand-dams came out. They always change it up. Now I'm not sure what I want to buy when my lease is up. I really don't want a cheap Impala. And I hate Impalas.


If your car's been a good car by the end of the lease, just buy it! 

But by 2014, competition in the small-car segment should really be heating up with a few redesigns.


----------



## babygirl265 (Aug 14, 2012)

right? I saw when I own a car, I want the car to first affordable of toi.dac known to express my style





-----------------


----------



## babygirl265 (Aug 14, 2012)

I do not think the car's design as vay.vi skin mask defects that point and I hope that the defects will be corrected in future


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Is this Major change gonna be 2014 or 2015 model? Still confused


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Man that's hideous. The current Cruze is the first GM car that I truly like the look of that does not have something that bothers me about it. That new design does not blend well with the rest of the car at all, not liking it one bit. Also it bugs me that everyone is now using LED running lights. I used to see cars like Audi's approaching and they looked elegant. Now they are on everything. It's like how Yoga Pants used to be reserved for girls who looked good in them and now... not so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## BrandonR24 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ehhhh...it's alright. More of a fan of Cruze's current design. I will be curious to see how it all turns out and looks like in person.


----------

